# hemorrhagic septicemia!! HELP!!



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello. Im freakin out bcause I think my Twin Tail Halfmoon Male Betta has HEMORRHAGIC SEPTICEMIA!!!!. Few ppl said no way.. n jst do pwc's. I hve had an ammonia of .25ppm for almost 4wks. When I got him he was full n colorful. Now he looks horrible n the red veining and red spot r gettin bigger n more red. u cn CLEARLY see the red. I hve been using Prime for a week now. Will THAT help? Shld I buy meds? I hve bettafix, Tetra Lifeguard (says "all in 1") and Maracyn Oxy. Shld I use 1 of them? PLEASE HELP ME!!!:-------(


----------



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Now.. the Ammonia WAS @ 0ppm yesterday. JUST checked it n its back up 2 .25ppm again! UGH! (I used quick start and Stress coat yesterday). I dnt kno what to do. He jst keeps getting worse. I askd a few ppl on the MAC site n they said its NOT.. Im confused bcause ALL of the pics ive seen, all the blogs ive read, theres NO WAY tht it cld b soemthing else. Please Help my poor Prince Naveen!! HELP!


----------



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.myaquariumclub.com/help-911-hurry-2335544.html#234437
Here r some pictures. I tried to post em here but it wont let me 
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE look @ the pics!! U cn CLEARLY see the red veining AND spots. (Im in tears!)


----------



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

OMGOOOOSH!!! he is MISSING some scales!! 2 on 1 side and 1 on the other!!! nooooo!!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi mygradu2,

Welcome to the forum.

Your link went to another forum. (Which, technically, is against bettafish.com forum rules, but anyway....) I see that you started a thread there, and there are currently 27 posts in it. 

Someone diagnosed the problem as being due to exposure to ammonia/nitrites. She/he also explained the difference between the red lines caused by septicemia, versus those caused by ammonia exposure. You still said it looked like septicemia to you, so someone gave you directions on how to treat this using medicated food.

Could you do the following?

1) You may want to read this Disease sticky in this forum. Scroll down to "Septicemia" in the 2nd post. 

2) Could you run an ammonia test on your tap water? Tell us the results.... This will let us know whether the elevated ammonia level is coming from your tank/fish, or from your faucet/tap.

3) Also, so that we have more information, could you please fill out the form below? Answer what you can, and leave anything else blank.

To post photos: (1) Click the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box. 
(2) When the new window opens, select the paperclip icon. (About 5th from the right along the top row of icons.)
(3) In the "Upload File from your Computer" click "Choose file." (Pay attention the file size limits.)
(4) Click "Upload."

Here's the form for you to fill out:
----------------------------------------------------
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Severe fin rot*

I know now he DOESNT hve Septicemia. However, he DOES hve severe fin rot. Everyday his fins r melting away. even his little beard looks shriveled up* * So I hve been doin pwc daily and its just not helping. He doesnt even look like the same fish anymore. If I cld figure out how 2post a b4 and after pic I wld.  I hve been researching "salt". And was wondering if tht shld b my nxt step. I DONT want 2use "meds" ya kno??. :-? I DO hve API Bettafix, Mardel Maracyn Oxy, Mardel Maracyn (_powder_), Mardel Maracyn Two (_powder_), Tetra Lifeguard All-in-one treatment (_fizzy tabs_), API Quick Start & API Stress Coat (they came 2gether in a API Aquarium Start up pack I bought ovr a month ago). Yet I hve never used any of them. Jst always got in2 a PANIC n bought it, calmed down after reading/researching evn more and having every1 suggest keep up w/ daily pwc. Sadly it isnt enough. Yes he is active. He is eating. He is also melting away... Poor guy 

*
Housing *
What size is your tank? *10gal*
What temperature is your tank? *roughly 83ish*
Does your tank have a filter? *YES*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? *YES. A bubble rock tunnel thingy. *
Is your tank heated? *Yes*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None. He is alone. (male Betta)*

*
Food*
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *TetraBetta Plus Floating mini pellets, Tetra BettaMin Tropical medley (spits out the flakes n will only eat the other bits, frozen bloodworms (his FAV) and every now n again a Pea.*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *2xs a day n I suck out wat ever he spits out or drops)*

*
Maintenance *
How often do you perform a water change? * Recently.. everyday*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *btween 25%-50% pending on test readings*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *WAS using API tap water conditioner. Now using PRIME.:-D*

*
Water Parameters:*
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?


Ammonia (NH3): *0-.25ppm* (hve had an ammonia prob for a mnth now.. Had a reading of "0" NH3 yesterday, but sadly, its back to .25ppm again this morning)
Nitrite (NO2): *0ppm* 
Nitrate(NO3): *0ppm* 
pH: *6.5ppm*
KH: *40ppm*
GH: *btween 30-120ppm

*
*Symptoms and Treatment*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *YES!! DRAMATICALLY*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *He paces back n forth in a 2inch space at the bottom of the tank. comes up 4 air n right back to pacing! HE USED 2 swim all over the tank. Comes to me when I get close or walk by, DARTS towards the top when the lid is opened.*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *3-4wks ago*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *Kind of.. I was using Prime since it HELPS w/ fin rot. Daily water changes. Used stress coat last 2 pwc. 
*Does your fish have any history of being ill? *jst the last 3-4wks now*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *NO CLUE.. bought him @ a petstore. He hasnt made any bubble nests so far so mayb young?? Idk really..

Please help my poor Prince Naveen!!! :-cry::-cry::-cry::-(
*


----------



## mygradu2 (Sep 20, 2013)

The Maracyn Two treats gram negative bacteria.. which from what I hve read.. is what fin rot is. So shld I use tht instead. Ugh. I jst dnt kno where 2 go frm here.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you post a photo of him?

To post photos: 
(1) Click the "Go Advanced" button below the reply box. 
(2) When the new window opens, select the paperclip icon. (About 5th from the right along the top row of icons.)
(3) In the "Upload File from your Computer" click "Choose file." (Pay attention the file size limits.)
(4) Click "Upload."


----------

